# Smith and Wesson M-P 15-22



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I was reading another thread on .22's and noticed there were a few of you guys that have this rifle. I have one with a red dot I love that is spot on at 100yds. I heard a while back that they were having problems with them shooting full auto. I have been out of the loop so to speak since my daughter passed. I can't find anything on this, thought maybe one of y'all might be able to direct me in information. Maybe someone was trying to modify there firearm and went a little to far or is it more? I don't want to get rid of it Mrs. sargedog would be quite upset, but I don't want a faulty firearm she will be a primary shooter of. Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sargedog said:


> I was reading another thread on .22's and noticed there were a few of you guys that have this rifle. I have one with a red dot I love that is spot on at 100yds. I heard a while back that they were having problems with them shooting full auto. I have been out of the loop so to speak since my daughter passed. I can't find anything on this, thought maybe one of y'all might be able to direct me in information. Maybe someone was trying to modify there firearm and went a little to far or is it more? I don't want to get rid of it Mrs. sargedog would be quite upset, but I don't want a faulty firearm she will be a primary shooter of. Thanks in advance for help.


You'll get better info in the 15-22 section of the S&W forum, but as far as I know, this has never happened with a stock trigger, but when some yahoo decides they are a gunsmith and plays around with the trigger group. I've read some of the discussions there about all the tinkering some do to get a lighter or smoother trigger pull... it is down right frightening. There are plenty of ways for a shooter to safely get a better trigger on a 15-22, assuming you even want or need to do so. I personally use the CMC drop in module at 3.5 lbs with a curved trigger. I also use anti-walk trigger pins. I use the same trigger on all my ARs so that I get the same feel from all similar guns. I'm not a gunsmith & don't feel comfortable with all the individual parts & springs involved in a trigger group. However, it is exceedingly easy to drop the old trigger group & insert a module... like with CMC.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

As ******* suggested above, you might want to explore the S&W forums about it. IMO, if yours has not done it yet, you are probably good, but I would always keep it pointed in a safe direction. May have been an issue with the 1st batches released. My 15-22 has thousands of rounds thru it and I never experienced that. I also changed out the trigger to a Geissele SSA and that didn't effect it either.


----------



## prepper850 (Apr 19, 2017)

The wife has one and never a problem for her


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

tens of thousands of rounds through ours... runs like a champ.
Some of the earlier ones had issues where the round could fire slightly out of battery and would blow extractors out, but I've never heard of one going rock-n-roll except when the owner "improved" the FCG too much.

Outstanding rimfire rifle.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

might be something called "cooking off"
some 22's since it is rim-fire has a tendency when it gets hot really hot, to keep on firing until the mag is gone had a 10/22 that did the same thing.


----------

